# LowLife @ Worthersee Austria....



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

well i saw a bunch of people are actually gonna be at Worthersee...
i will be at Southern Worthersee in Helen Ga. then off to Austria on the 17th...ill be in Europe till like beg of June kinda toolin around 
i dont know how many of you guys will be there but we should all meet up...
so lets bust out some itineraries and make it happen


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

/envy


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

i want pictures and video. and lots of stories when your back.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i am hoping to make it out to worthersee or E38 sometime within the next few years. I am discreetly trying to plan My wife and I's honeymoon to europe around one of those shows. (we dont have time to go on a honeymoon right now or the money.)


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... (KraCKeD-GTI)*

have a great time...been there 4 times and each time it gets better
one note for future travels, go the weekend before the announced dates...so many cars leave sunday/monday that you are arriving because they dont want to deal with all the drunks that show up for the announced dates of the show


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm jealous.


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dayum...i wish


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *psi glx* »_have a great time...been there 4 times and each time it gets better
one note for future travels, go the weekend before the announced dates...so many cars leave sunday/monday that you are arriving because they dont want to deal with all the drunks that show up for the announced dates of the show

thats what my boys at bagyard said. they told me to come over a week early/before the show because when all the drunks come for the show all the nice cars are gone.
i'll be there may 12-21


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i think i will be there as long as mccoy cant make it i'll be taking his spot


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Damn I wish I could afford to go to this. I even have a passport! Ugh! Torture.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

I envy thee! This is just sick, and i know the kids from England from EG are going.. maybe next year 
Who u goin w/?


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

i am going to Austria for the 7'th time. It is event i am looking forward to each year. It is the best event in Europe at all. 
If some one want to meet me and my friends in Austria you can text me on 004542230555
or email [email protected]
see you in heaven in Austria


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Audi S-Line)*

Did someone say WORTHERSEE!!!!! 




































I am sooo amped up and ready to go NOW!

_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i want pictures and video. and lots of stories when your back.









I got that covered
Last year was a Blast! This year is looking to be better! 
I have been following a few builds going on over there. 
Keep your eyes peeled for the MK3 Ex-Taxt from Rs-tuning.hu 
and a few others








Here is a pic of the Rally Golf meet.








taken from the top of the Pyramidenkogel which is 177ft High! 








When i get off the plane i want a good Beer







and a Kebab http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So... 
Who? When? Where?
Myself and DubbinT are staying in Velden from the 15-23ish. Then heading to Stuttgart Germany.



_Modified by oneaudivw at 9:40 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i'm staying in klagenfürt with the bagyard crew. i have an international cell phone as well as my iphone. when the date grows closer we should exchange contact information and possibly setup a place to meet? i'm definitely down for some beer and kebabs.
oh and i fly in may 12th and depart may 21st.


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

HA Im in Germany now driving down to Austria tomorrow morning... Too bad Im a month and a half early!


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (oneaudivw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneaudivw* »_
Last year was a Blast! This year is looking to be better! 
I have been following a few builds going on over there. 
Keep your eyes peeled for the MK3 Ex-Taxt from Rs-tuning.hu 
and a few others









So... 
Who? When? Where?
Myself and DubbinT are staying in Velden from the 15-23ish. Then heading to Stuttgart Germany.


The EX-Taxi won't be this year at Wörthersee, engine is not finished. He will be with his MK3 in Holland at the M.I.V.W. meeting








I stay in Velden from the 10th until the 18th.
It would be cool if some LowLifers would come to Low-Familia meets VWhome in Schiefling on 15th at 12.00.
There will be many insane cars


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (steppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steppal* »_
The EX-Taxi won't be this year at Wörthersee, engine is not finished. He will be with his MK3 in Holland at the M.I.V.W. meeting
















no ex-taxi

_Quote, originally posted by *steppal* »_
I stay in Velden from the 10th until the 18th.
It would be cool if some LowLifers would come to Low-Familia meets VWhome in Schiefling on 15th at 12.00.
There will be many insane cars























See you there


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (oneaudivw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneaudivw* »_
See you there









Yeah!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















Don't forget your cam































_Modified by steppal at 2:03 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (steppal)*

steven!!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I must resist looking at this thread. Damn it!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You and me both Paul!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

me3


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Fly into Munich on the 20th...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

i know travy and i and others have talked about going for sure in 2010. we should get a big US group going. would be so much fun


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

My plane ticket was $380 RT from DC to Munich. No excuses people!


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

DAMN You! Mine was $425 RT.







Beats last years price of $700 RT.








I bought my tickets mid March


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_My plane ticket was $380 RT from DC to Munich. No excuses people!


ahhh 2010 for sure, what about hotel pricing out there? for like 1-2 weeks?


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
ahhh 2010 for sure, what about hotel pricing out there? for like 1-2 weeks?

Rent a van and sleep in it.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
ahhh 2010 for sure, what about hotel pricing out there? for like 1-2 weeks?


they don't really have hotels like we have hotels at all...its more guest houses or rental houses / apartments that you get
it you go with a group of people its really cheap to stay. i think the first year i went we stayed across the lake and took the boat over each day and it was less then 400 euro for the entire week total and we split it with 4 people in the room

not sure where you can sleep in the van without getting in trouble...they do police the area and permits are required inside the town of reifnitz (main area of show)


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (psi glx)*

Just booked my flight for $388 RT 10 min ago. Gotta love this economy


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pre 93 only)*

$388 RT







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Which airline? Too bad I already booked the flights. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i know travy and i and others have talked about going for sure in 2010. we should get a big US group going. would be so much fun

Either worthersee or hit up UK for a week and a half and goto edition38 and either the show the weekend before or weekend after dude.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Either worthersee or hit up UK for a week and a half and goto edition38 and either the show the weekend before or weekend after dude. 

I'd be down as well if tickets are $400 bucks round trip still!
I would just need a reminder because I have a bad memory.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I'd be down as well if tickets are $400 bucks round trip still!
I would just need a reminder because I have a bad memory.









Ill let you know dude, I know kippen said he would be down awhile back also, said something about the UK for 2010, since he's doin worthersee this year. I already talked to some people over there that I know so rides hopefully shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Ill let you know dude, I know kippen said he would be down awhile back also, said something about the UK for 2010, since he's doin worthersee this year. I already talked to some people over there that I know so rides hopefully shouldnt be an issue.

Werd... with your connects overseas we will be set. Plus whats better is you'll get to see me twice in 2010!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Werd... with your connects overseas we will be set. Plus whats better is you'll get to see me twice in 2010!
















why twice?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







why twice?

Yea maybe once then, since you probably wont come to H2O.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Tickets from Washington/Dulles- > Munich dropped to $360 RT the other day!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

FML $400 round trip from Minneapolis. God I wish I could get work off for a whole week... Next Year... Wait the following year so i wont be in college anymore.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Woot, me and my boy Josh will be there from the 10th to the 23rd.
We are staying in Velden, so look out for us at the shell station for sure!
I will be out in force doing plenty of shooting, and posting up a worthersee blog in my website.
Hopefully we can get together at the bagyard meet for some lunch.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

YOu guys take care of my boy Mike!!!!! 
hate you Kippen


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_YOu guys take care of my boy Mike!!!!! 
hate you Kippen









<3


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*

once i know where the heck im gonna be sleeping we should all meet up


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_hate you Kippen









x2


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_once i know where the heck im gonna be sleeping we should all meet up 

I got a spot at the cougars guest house in Velden, she runs a boat taxi and water ski school also. The place is really nice and its about 5 min from the Shell. She even did our laundry for free. 
Ask Steven he will back me up


















_Modified by pre 93 only at 9:09 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pre 93 only)*

im tryna own some cougars
lol any ways me and steven will be hoping on a flight over the 13 till the 24 or 25 hope to see some of you people there


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinT)*

imna have some TMT crap for all the americans when we get there...we gonna needa meet up tho


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am so tempted to use my tax return on this


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pre 93 only)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pre 93 only* »_
I got a spot at the cougars guest house in Velden, she runs a boat taxi and water ski school also. The place is really nice and its about 5 min from the Shell. She even did our laundry for free. 
Ask Steven he will back me up










I think she only did that because you spoke a little german with her and she wanted you!








Her place is very clean and not that expensive.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am so tempted to use my tax return on this









DO IT!








We should all meet up and the VWHome & Low Familia meet then go grab some dinner somewhere. I will double check the time/location and let you guys know. If not there I am sure we will all be at the Shell at one point or another.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oneaudivw)*

sombody needs to make a master itinerary...


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oneaudivw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneaudivw* »_
We should all meet up and the VWHome & Low Familia meet then go grab some dinner somewhere. I will double check the time/location and let you guys know. If not there I am sure we will all be at the Shell at one point or another.

The Low Familia & VWhome meet is on Friday 15.05. at 12 in Schiefling


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steppal)*

Thanks Steppal.
I am leaving Germany for Austria that day. I don't know what time we will be arriving at the See!
hopefully before the meet.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I wish I could swing this Mark. I know we discussed meeting in GA and heading out together but with my work situation I can't swing Worthersee and E38 in the same summer..








Oh man, lmao! I just noticed Mike's sig.


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oneaudivw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneaudivw* »_Thanks Steppal.
I am leaving Germany for Austria that day. I don't know what time we will be arriving at the See!
hopefully before the meet. 

From munich you need about 3 houres to worthersee, i hope you'll come in time.
On 16th is the VWhome meeting and ok 17th tue low-familia. All at the same place in schiefling.


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steppal)*

i ll be there.. im def. down with meeting up with pplz!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ahmetthej3rk)*

damn i wish i was going to this. everyone better go again next year


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Either worthersee or hit up UK for a week and a half and goto edition38 and either the show the weekend before or weekend after dude. 



i wanna go
i can't wait to make it over to europe for some shows... someday


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

Some pics from 2008


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oneaudivw)*

hey hey!!...im staying at Hotel Kärntnerhof, Velden - Wörthersee
gettin in on monday morning...yaaaaa ticket and hotel reserved wooo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_YOu guys take care of my boy Mike!!!!! 
hate you Kippen









i got it on lock shawn








kippen is in good hands


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I wonder what me and the Frenchman (blue 4dr pic) were talking about


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (pre 93 only)*

monday night somebody pick a spot...we all need to be there


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

why's that because you're coming into town?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why's that because you're coming into town?









ill slap you...when i see u at whatever spot we meet on monday night


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

and i'll punch you in the throat







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
hey everyone, mark wants a welcoming committee for his arrival!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_and i'll punch you in the throat







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
hey everyone, mark wants a welcoming committee for his arrival!









u get one why shouldnt i...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i guess you could consider bagyard my welcoming committee.. though everyone won't be there to pick us up, i'm sure.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

either way dooshnozzle we all need to get beers together...don't worry, a cold Austrian stein of beer will follow swiftly after that slap in the face


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

only if you buy


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_only if you buy









eff ya...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

you get first round, i'll get second.








keep your mind out of the gutter


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Andr[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you get first round, i'll get second.








keep your mind out of the gutter









impossible...but ur on!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

oh you're going to buy for the night?
i always knew you were a sweetheart http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

8 days till im there time to own


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

huh?
i'll be there in 6 days.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Have fun this year. I'm planning on going next year.


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

How about a round of this


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pre 93 only)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_hey hey!!...im staying at Hotel Kärntnerhof, Velden - Wörthersee
gettin in on monday morning...yaaaaa ticket and hotel reserved wooo

Tyler and I as well as a few others are staying in the same hotel. There is a grocery store withing walking distance if we need to pick up some beers!





























Also if you really wanted to you could walk to this notorious hotel and the lake. From our hotel it is a 10-15min walk









_Quote, originally posted by *pre 93 only* »_I wonder what me and the Frenchman (blue 4dr pic) were talking about









You guys were prob talking about how lame the U.S. scene is!








I can't wait for a cold Beer! 
P.S. I am packed and ready to go!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

Is it time yet!!!


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (MKippen)*

Three days to go for me. I just bought some underwear at Target, I am ready now


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (pre 93 only)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pre 93 only* »_Three days to go for me. I just bought some underwear at Target, I am ready now










whaaat? why so early???? im hoping to be there on the 19th!


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (ahmetthej3rk)*

I took two weeks off from work and dont plan on getting down to the "see" right away. I do want to get there early when all the top cars are in town before the rowdy crowd arrives and they go home. 
I rented a car too so I may take a few side trips after getting down there. I need to find the junkyards hit the dealer.
This thread needs more pics.


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (pre 93 only)*









































































And last but not least an Edition 1 GTI


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (oneaudivw)*

one more before bed


----------



## Stefan h. (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (oneaudivw)*

Can't wait...
I'm leaving for W-See on Monday morning....








By the way...I love to live in Austria







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Regards, Stefan


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Stefan h.)*

so it looksl ike i still may need a place to stay!...ticket there is booked...park bench it maaaay be


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

What happened to the Hotel Kärntnerhof, in Velden!?


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (oneaudivw)*

4 days and counting!


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (oneaudivw)*

im ready!









leaving monday!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

eww nikon








i have a gripped 20D with a 16-35 2.8 L and 4GB of memory.


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ewwww canon! l glass ftw tho!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

L glass is awesome.


----------



## DJNacka (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

me and kippen leave sunday morning.... 36 hours


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (ahmetthej3rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahmetthej3rk* »_
im ready!









leaving monday!

put some caps on those bodies homie. even if they're nikon's. haha


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

meeh, i had to take em off to make the pic look like i have ALOT of lenses


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

this thread delivers.


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

jealous... have fun guys, and get tons of pictures


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

I spend too much on my sig to buy one of them fancy cameras








Besides more than a handful is a waste. 
Leaving in 21 hours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (pre 93 only)*

Can I ask a favor? If any of your guys see any B6 passats could you get some pics? Thanks.


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbg_euros* »_jealous... have fun guys, and get tons of pictures

Just wait for it!


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (oneaudivw)*

Heading to the airport in an hour, look for the rental car with painters tape on it







Amerika stylez


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

kippen left this morning








i'm flying out on tuesday. see you cats there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hate you all!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOL I suggest leaving your IPHONE home


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... (KraCKeD-GTI)*

nah, i take my phone everywhere. i have the international calling/roaming plan so i can call kippen when i land








it's hella expensive but its very reliable and gets great reception over seas.


----------



## Stefan h. (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... ([email protected])*

We were leaving for W-See in about 12 hours...


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... (Stefan h.)*

i got 13 hours and 13 mins till i leave! w00t!


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... (ahmetthej3rk)*

Here are some photos that have popped up so far.
Why have I not left yet









carnetic.de Worthersee May 10, 2009 photos 
berger-tuning.at Worthersee May 10 2009 photos 
If you find a gallery please add a link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... (oneaudivw)*

they definitely have different styling then us.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... (jettalvr41)*

andreas from bagyard said he was at the shell station yesterday and was hanging out with his friends from the netherlands and germany. he said many more came today and will continue to come over the next couple of days...
24hrs until i leave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... ([email protected])*

hi to all,
this is andreas from bagyard. finally i found some time to post here.
thanks to andrew i got this login here.
for any questions about bagyard or w-see feel free to contact me.
due i´m very busy right now with building struts and drinking beer at the lake, answers can take a little time, so dont be mad








eddie was at the shell station in velden yesterday, even more cars arrived already!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
greetings,
andreas


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... (oneaudivw)*

Some more pictures.

http://www.cult-classic.com
http://www.s-b-c.at
http://www.customconcept.de
http://www.autotreffen.at
http://www.dohc-power.at


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i made it over safely. i'm currently at the shop working with bagyard. i'll be out at the shell station tonight with kippen.








cheers,
andrew


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

you lucky lucky man


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

me and steven are leaving tonight!!!!! see all of you there


----------



## CurraVR6 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

VISIT: http://www.vwhome.de
There are also the first pics online!








I´ll drive on thursday. Can´t wait!


_Modified by CurraVR6 at 4:39 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (CurraVR6)*

Hate, i can't make it there this year, you guys have fun. 
I'm breaking a 5 year consecutive vacation








i'll be there for 2010 for sure!


----------



## recaro (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (airbornejet)*

I'm in the same boat Jet. I keep checking out the pics and I'm so bummed I'm not there. Hopefully we'll see you guys there again next year.


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (recaro)*

you'll see me there for sure next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i kind of needed a break, so a 2 year gap will do me good


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll be in Thursday afternoon... hopefully I can find the right people. ha


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

more pictures please.


_Modified by Plain at 9:42 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

check vwhome.de there are plenty.


----------



## Tjillert (Feb 7, 2006)

some more picture links 
http://www.berger-tuning.at/gti_treffen09.php
http://www.carnatic.de/wss2009.php
http://autotreffen.at/event/182526/photos
http://autotreffen.at/event/183562/photos
http://autotreffen.at/event/183576/photos
http://autotreffen.at/event/183578/photos
http://autotreffen.at/event/183580/photos
http://autotreffen.at/event/183581/photos
http://autotreffen.at/event/183582/photos
http://autotreffen.at/event/183315/photos
http://autotreffen.at/event/184831/photos
http://www.passat35i.com
http://www.marax.at
http://www.vw-page.at
http://www.watercooled-customs.de
http://www.Tuning-Page.com
http://www.golf1g60.at
http://www.vwclubparkstad.nl/Pages/Photos.html
http://www.vwteam.com
http://www.vw-stylaz.at
http://s77.photobucket.com/alb..._2009
http://www.vw-team-nino.at


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (Tjillert)*

Hey came back yesterday from SEE!!
It was awesome!!!!!!
was very funny with Mike Kippen and Stephen Campbell and Josh and Taylor, had a great time with those guys!!!!!
Here some pics


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

someone bring me back some nankang 185/35/17s!!!!!!!


----------



## TN9 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

hey guys => on this pages you will find a lot of pics from 2009 - have fun!
regards from Austria!
Tom
http://www.Tuning-Page.com
http://www.cult-classic.com
http://www.s-b-c.at
http://www.VW-Page.at
http://www.customconcept.de
http://www.berger-tuning.at
http://www.carnatic.de
http://www.autotreffen.at
http://www.dohc-power.at
http://www.marax.at
http://www.vwhome.de
http://www.passat35i.com
http://www.golf1g60.at
http://www.vwclubparkstad.nl
http://www.watercooled-customs.de
http://www.vw-team-nino.at
http://www.tuningclub-zillertal.com
http://www.speedfreaksteamgraz.at
http://www.lowandwide.de
http://www.tuningszeneklagenfurt.at
http://www.vwteam.com
http://www.gepfeffert.com/neu/index.php


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (airbornejet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airbornejet* »_Hate, i can't make it there this year, you guys have fun. 
i'll be there for 2010 for sure! 


Couldn't have said it better man. Last year was such a blast. Wish I could have made it, but next year will be awesome all the same!
Any nominations for car of the event yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hey steppal, it was nice meeting you dude









loved your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was very nice for me too meeting you and Mike and the other us-boys


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_/envy

x2


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dtm337)*

more from wörthersee























































































[/


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: LowLife @ Worthersee Austria.... (Stefan h.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stefan h.* »_We were leaving for W-See in about 12 hours...
































I cant wait to see the new video. I heard fagans coupe is going to be in it


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

l ill post mine in seperate thread
thanks for the ride



_Modified by DubbinT at 7:38 AM 5-24-2009_


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_someone bring me back some nankang 185/35/17s!!!!!!!

The future. 
Had a great time and made many new friends. 
PS a Kia Rio only goes 195


----------



## Jenssen (Sep 17, 2004)

it was awesome, 
a great time!!!!
i can´t wait to see steven´s vid


----------

